# Solvang lost and hopefully found



## cyclewrk (Mar 14, 2010)

This is probably a long shot but....... My wife was shooting the event at the mile 18 (lower section of the Santa Rosa Rd. climb) and dropped her CF memory case. Anyone happen to see it and pick it up? Thanks - Mike


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Didn't see a memory case, but saw what was the remains of an iPhone along the route 

I would call to see if there is a *lost and found* set up for the event.

S.C.O.R. Cardiac Cyclist Club
(562) 690-9693


----------

